
Elixir/LiveView (Phoenix/Beam) Compile to WASM - marcalchca
1. When to expect Elixir +LiveView(front-end) compileable to WASM?<p>2. WASM itself seams to be in a very early stage?
Is my first question impacted by the 2nd one?
======
deathtrader666
I think you'll be interested to know more about Lumen -
[https://tylerscript.dev/bringing-the-beam-to-webassembly-
wit...](https://tylerscript.dev/bringing-the-beam-to-webassembly-with-lumen)

